# Where to get a 0-10 volt Dimming Ballast????



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Reverend said:


> Who Knows were i can get a 0-10volt dimmming ballast, for a T5 347volt fixture??


Looks like that is a tough one to get..but look here...http://www.google.com/search?source...+dimmming+ballast,+for+a+T5+347volt+fixture??


----------



## Reverend (Feb 8, 2011)

Ya im thinking the don''t Make a T5 347 dimming Ballast anywhere. No trouble getting a 120/270 volt system. even found one for T8's but the system that the Engineer wanted is for T5's. The system that I installed was Leviton 347v Z-max relay Panel
http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpItmDspRte.jsp?item=418486&section=29975&minisite=10026
that feeds 4 MiniZ Daylight Harvesters.
http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=15197
This system has dimming capability at an analog 0-10v.

The Fixtures that were ordered are from cooper with a Lutron Ecosystem 10% Dimming Ballast
http://www.lutron.com/Products/FluorescentBallasts/EcoSystemBallasts/Pages/Overview.aspx
These ballast require a eco system bus
http://www.lutroninstaller.com/assets/kbitems/Lutron EcoSystem Wiring Diagram.pdf.

So 2 things

- find another Ballast that handles 0-10volt for 347v from the Leviton system even if we might have rewiring for 120v or changing over to 277v.

or

- changing the system totally and throwing away a months worth of work. change the system for the Lutron Ballasts and add a Eco Bus and keeping them 347v power.

[email protected]#&#

If anyone can figure out an easy way to fix this. or just find me a 347 dimming ballast 0-10v for a 2-T5 lamp fixture, theres a 40 of Crown in it for ya!!!
Thanks JJ


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Reverend said:


> Ya im thinking the don''t Make a T5 347 dimming Ballast anywhere. No trouble getting a 120/270 volt system. even found one for T8's but the system that the Engineer wanted is for T5's. The system that I installed was Leviton 347v Z-max relay Panel
> http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpItmDspRte.jsp?item=418486&section=29975&minisite=10026
> that feeds 4 MiniZ Daylight Harvesters.
> http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=15197
> ...


Don't go hunt for ballast if it's already hard to find. It might become easy to find later, it might become discontinued, but if it's the latter, what are you going to do when you need to replace parts? Dimming ballasts are already expensive. T5, 347v, 0-10v... prices go up and up and up. 

Option 1: better

How many fixtures are you talking about? If it isn't that many and the building already has 600Y/347 and 208Y/120v (that's a given unless you don't use any plug-in loads) use 120v with Osram Sylvania QuickSense. Using a 347-277v auto-transformer is going to cost efficiency more so than using 120v. 

Option 2: ok
Go with Universal T8 dimming ballast, 347v. I don't know anyone else who makes it, so maintenance could be an issue and you'll have to get engineers to drop T5. 

If you want to do 347v T5 dimmer here's what you can do:

"Lutron offers many choices for 0-10V controls, including
interfaces to many of our dimming systems." See if they have 0-10v to EcoSystem interface.

Call Lutron help line. (They're very helpful) Explain the situation that you're in Canada and want to stick to existing 347v system and wishing to use TV 0-10v lighting control system, but can only find the EcoSystem ballast. Ask if they have an interface that will allow you to use 0-10v system already in place in your facility with EcoSystem signal ballasts. 



Since both Ecosystem and 0-10v are two wire low voltage control additional wiring is not necessary in future modification.


----------



## KGarverIII (Feb 17, 2011)

Have you considered using a 347 to 277 step down transformer? GE makes a relatively inexpensive unit, they're small and don't create much heat. We use them all the time for this type application.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

Reverend said:


> Ya im thinking the don''t Make a T5 347 dimming Ballast anywhere. No trouble getting a 120/270 volt system. even found one for T8's but the system that the Engineer wanted is for T5's. The system that I installed was Leviton 347v Z-max relay Panel
> http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpItmDspRte.jsp?item=418486&section=29975&minisite=10026
> that feeds 4 MiniZ Daylight Harvesters.
> http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=15197
> ...


 http://www.metalux-lighting.com/common/brands.cfm?pg=Detail&brandName=Metalux&category=Industrials:%20HBI&id=18107

try here I didn't read through it completely but I did a job with these and they have a dimable option I believe


----------

